# Fish



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

Hi, has anyone ever transported fish over from England or know who can ost etc. Have 14 koi carp we'd like to bring with us.
Thanks
Jean


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



b7fry said:


> Hi, has anyone ever transported fish over from England or know who can ost etc. Have 14 koi carp we'd like to bring with us.
> Thanks
> Jean


Hi Jean 

Now that's an answer i would like to know as i have eleven if the cost is reasonable. My Favourite is called Stealth. 

Why

Because he is Black

Peterfc soon to be No6afreeman


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Jean
> 
> Now that's an answer i would like to know as i have eleven if the cost is reasonable. My Favourite is called Stealth.
> 
> ...


Well lets hope its not too expensive, all our fish are called Bob except one who died who was Roberta.... Bob for short!!!


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

b7fry said:


> Well lets hope its not too expensive, all our fish are called Bob except one who died who was Roberta.... Bob for short!!!


Hi, have just received one quote from england to Lagos which is £1700, I'll keep looking on that one.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

b7fry said:


> Hi, have just received one quote from england to Lagos which is £1700, I'll keep looking on that one.


Is there any gaurantee that the fish will arrive alive??


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Is there any gaurantee that the fish will arrive alive??


Hi
Haven't got that far yet, its a site called anyvan, you put your requirements in and you get so many quotes from dif companies. For £1700 I should hope so. Have only had the one reply so far. Seems alot of money, we were expecting about £1000. I'l keep looking
Jean


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

b7fry said:


> Hi
> Haven't got that far yet, its a site called anyvan, you put your requirements in and you get so many quotes from dif companies. For £1700 I should hope so. Have only had the one reply so far. Seems alot of money, we were expecting about £1000. I'l keep looking
> Jean


don't know if this company can help...

Algarve Removals - Moving home from the Ireland to Portugal? We have a great removals service


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

thought you might find this site useful if you haven't already found it.... How to move your koi or goldfish safely with as little stress as possible.


also found.... http://www.healthykoi.co.uk/showpage.php/koiservice_moving

they do an overseas removal service


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



b7fry said:


> Hi
> Haven't got that far yet, its a site called anyvan, you put your requirements in and you get so many quotes from dif companies. For £1700 I should hope so. Have only had the one reply so far. Seems alot of money, we were expecting about £1000. I'l keep looking
> Jean


Hi Jean

I wanted to take my Koi as i mentioned previously. At a cost of £1,700 as a guide i would rather buy more and raise in a warmer climate and with good food they should grow quickly. 

I looked on Ebay? and found a local supplier in my area. I have enclosed a link with phone number. He tells me it is illegal to export to Portugal and said he would have nothing to do with any sale as he is licensed. He then explained that it is Defra who are in charge of Fish and animals. I have enclosed a link.

It seems it's because of a known disease KHV. 

For me i think it will be a case of buying locally in Portugal or maybe move over to Marines. I have a mate Richard who is part of a Lobster farm in Scotland. As an expert in water and it's conditioning i may look to charge from Koi to Marines.

Peterfc soon the be No6afreeman ( 9th June decree Absolute )

Japanese Koi Carp 8"-10" x4 (pond,sturgeon,filter) on eBay (end time 29-May-10 19:34:09 BST)


Defra, UK - Search

welcome to Orkney Lobster Hatchery


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> don't know if this company can help...
> 
> Algarve Removals - Moving home from the Ireland to Portugal? We have a great removals service


Thanks I'll give them a go.
Jean


----------

